# wax



## janvanhamont (Mar 10, 2004)

In order to filter my wax I put a collander over the pot I will use for clean wax. In this collander I put one, two, or three layers of Bounty kitchen paper Then put an infrared light above this pot with the collander and filtering paper. Now I pour my hot wax through this filtering system. The infrared light will keep the wax liquid untill it all has drained though the filtering paper. Propolis in liquid state may still go through this filter but will gradually settle at the bottom of the wax as an oily substance. In order to get clean wax use only the topmost part of the filtered wax. Do not use the bottom 1/4 inch.
I assume you have used cappings wax. This process should give you very clean yellow wax.
It is important not to overheat the wax when melting it. Do not use a microwave oven and do not heat above 170 F. If you have a double boiler I would recommend this for melting the wax.
Good luck.
janvanhamont


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

When you do your wax, do you melt it in the water? i melt my wax, and by the time the wax is melted the water has come to a boil. Then i turn it down to 160 F and let it sit for a minimum of two hours. Prefer three. Then i strain off the liquid wax and filter it through 8 layers of straining cloth into a rubber maid tub. Then i boil a kettle of hot water and add to the rubbermaid wash tub. This keeps the wax hot for a little longer alowing any small rubbish to settle just above the water


----------

